# Moving to NZ from the USA on a WHV



## brody4 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi guys,

I just got approved for my WHV and want to move to NZ when I graduate from college in May. I will be leaving the US, hopefully, in June. I am coming alone and don't really know where to start. I'm basically willing to do any type of work whenever I get there, but I need to find a place to live. What are the best places for a single, male that's 22 to live? I know the main places like Auckland, Wellington, and Christchurch, I just don't know which one offers the best living and working opportunities. 

Anyways, I'm glad I found this place because it seems like it will help a lot, and I am really excited about coming to NZ!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

brody4 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got approved for my WHV and want to move to NZ when I graduate from college in May. I will be leaving the US, hopefully, in June. I am coming alone and don't really know where to start. I'm basically willing to do any type of work whenever I get there, but I need to find a place to live. What are the best places for a single, male that's 22 to live? I know the main places like Auckland, Wellington, and Christchurch, I just don't know which one offers the best living and working opportunities.
> 
> Anyways, I'm glad I found this place because it seems like it will help a lot, and I am really excited about coming to NZ!


Hi there - welcome to the Forum.

You'll be coming our mid-winter, so there will be little tourist trade unless you hit one of the ski resorts like Queenstown or Tongariro National Park. Otherwise your best bet is probably the bars in Auckland or Wellington.

As to where to live? There are student accommodation apartments in Auckland (around the Uni), or if you think you'll be moving around a bit, look at the backpackers. For longer term lets (especially in winter) they may do a deal. Also there are rooms for rent on www.trademe.co.nz


----------



## brody4 (Mar 27, 2011)

Auckland City(651)
Franklin(42)
Manukau City(199)
North Shore City(255)
Papakura(28)
Rodney(67)
Waiheke Island(4)
Waitakere City(200)

which of these is around the Uni?


----------



## grooovyali (Nov 21, 2010)

hey brody4- I'll be arriving at the end of July on a WHV after graduating, and I'm also going at it alone! send me an email aliloughlin at gmail dot com, we can bounce back and forth some ideas. I've sure you've been doing a lot of research as well, I've found the backpackers board for nz to be really helpful (just google it, it won't let me post in the link). lots of good info about travel insurance, how to get around, etc. I'm still up in the air about where I'll be locating at well. so far I've been thinking that I'll stick around the North Island through the winter then maybe head to the south island for the summer. 

cheers
ali


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

brody4 said:


> Auckland City(651)
> Franklin(42)
> Manukau City(199)
> North Shore City(255)
> ...


If you mean Auckland Uni - then (for the main part) Auckland City. It's to the east hand side of Queen Street. See Map of The University Of Auckland, Auckland, Auckland, New Zealand on Wises Maps


----------

